# Rabbits at Frederick Animal Control in Maryland



## Strongheart (Nov 19, 2008)

*WE HAVE OVER 27 RABBITS AT FREDERICK COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IN FREDERICK, MARYLAND. WE NEED TO GET THESE RABBITS ADOPTED! INDOOR HOMES ONLY! PLEASE CROSS POST!*

*ADOPTION FEE IS ONLY $50.00 FOR A SPAYED/NEUTERED RABBIT*!!! *$20.00 DISCOUNT FOR ADOPTING TWO THE SAME DAY!*

****OUT OF COUNTY AND OUT OF STATE ADOPTIONS WELCOME****
[line]
* *******MRS. BOJANGLES*********





Mrs. Bojangles is a stunningly beautiful, 7 month old mini-rex with a drop of the chinchilla coloring gene. Her photos her do not do her justice, she is so stunningly beautiful with gradually tapering shades of grey from the black on her bottom to the gray of her shoulders. And to go with it, she has such a wonderful, loving and sweet personality. She's loving and trusting and loves people. She was just recently spayed and is being litter box trained right now. She should be fine with that as soon as she recovers from this surgery. 

Please visit MRS. BOJANGLES Petfinder page at 
http://tinyurl.com/5tnkcz
[line]
* *******MAXINE*********




Maxine is about an eight month old mini-rex. Her coloring is EXQUISITE! She is a buff tortoiseshell with lilac accents. She is SPAYED and available for adoption. Maxine is VERY, VERY sweet!!!! She is cuddly and precious and just the greatest gal, we cannot imagine why anyone would give her up but actually the people who brought her in said that her cage was too small for her and they weren't able to afford or weren't going to afford a more appropriate sized one. We wished they had asked us about how to provide luxurious accomodations for their rabbit for very low cost!

We make sure all rabbits adopted out from FCAC go to homes where they will have a cage appropriate for their size so please check with us before purchasing one as most commercial options are not suitable and aren't only meant for 1 pound rabbits or guinea pigs!

We would love for Maxine to be adopted as a companion for a nice, neutered male rabbit. Do you have a nice boy? Let us know and we'll conduct the introductions for you and we also do the bonding. Our rabbit expert has done well over 100 bondings of altered pairs of rabbits and also runs a local rabbit rescue.

Please visit MAXINE'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/58xcms
[line]
* *******TABITHA & TWITCHETT*********




Tabitha and Twitchett are two lifelong friends. They are both 4 years old and spayed and ready to go home. They are devoted friends and cannot be separated. They are both ***EXTREMELY SWEET*** handleable and loving. They came in the shelter in a state of neglect, Tabitha has been on a diet and their nails were very long, a painful condition.

Twitchett is an adorable Netherlands dwarf with white and black (English spot) markings. Tabitha is a mini-lop, also white with black saddle.

Please visit TABITHA & TWITCHETT'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6e6b9t
[line]
 *******POLLY********




YOU'VE GOT TO WATCH THE VIDEO OF POLLY!!! (see link below)

Polly is a wonderful young mini-lop, YES, mini-lop. You see when mini-lops are born, their ears are up for about the first 3 or 4 months of their lives. That's why her daughters Star and Cherry are kind of up and down at this point.

Well when Polly was only a baby herself, about five months old, she got pregnant and had her babies at the shelter on the Fourth of July. Polly had only come into the shelter the day before! This is very stressful for such a young rabbit!

A baby having six babies! When Polly came in, her ears were up all the time. But now that she's had her babies and raised them and all of them are spayed and neutered (and her sons Apple and Sparky have already been adopted), she is finally able to start calming down and relaxing and her ears are finally coming down. In another month or so, her ears will be down all the time.

BUT SO WHAT? She's a great rabbit *anyway*. She and her daughters are sweet and have been lovingly cared for in their foster home since July 5th. Polly deserves to be wanted as much as any rabbit, up ear or down ear.

Polly, like all rabbits, should have a rabbit companion. Rabbits live in large groups underground called warrens and are highly social animals. There's the occasional ladykiller or maneater who should just be by themselves, but generally when a rabbit is spayed and neutered, they can then live happily in little groups of two, or three or four or even more! Is there a place in your family for Polly? 

Please visit POLLY'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/5z5n9f
[line]
* *******OREO*********




Oreo is a sweet, medium-sized checkered rabbit. She is spayed and now she is dieting and getting ready to trim her figure. She's a beautiful rabbit but has never been properly cared for until she went into her foster home. She has some sore hocks from the wrong kind of cage and the wrong size of cage and some of her hind end muscles have atrophied from hypoactivity (no exercise). She has recently done some recovering from a life of neglect and is able to hop around normally now and dances happily when she's running around her foster home.

She has a mind of her own and an idea of how things should be in the world. She listens very carefully to everything going on around her and she likes a quiet environment. She is willful but that is a funny thing to see in a rabbit. In the wild, rabbits live in matriarchal societies and if Oreo were a wild rabbit, she'd definitely be royalty. She is becoming more and more attached to her foster mom every day and thus showing more and more gratitude and happiness every day. But she cannot stay in this foster home, we need her to be adopted so that foster mom can help another rabbit. Please inquire today about adopting Oreo! 

Please visit OREO'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/5d7v7c
[line]
* *******CHERRY*********




Cherry is a little mini-lop baby born on the Fourth of July at the shelter to her mom, Polly, and her sisters are General and Star. Cherry's ears look up and down in her pictures but that is just because she is still growing and they are down most of the time now. If she gets stressed, they go up though (like during a photo shoot).

Cherry has been lovingly hand-raised in a foster home and she is looking for a home where she will be not only part of the family, but also will have a rabbit companion, be it one of her family, or a rabbit who already lives with you (must already be altered! - male). Please contact us (see info below) about arranging a bunny match for your boy and Cherry! Or talk to us about adopting this sweet, cuddly kid with one of her loving rabbit family members (or more!)

Please visit CHERRY's Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/55uacd
[line]
* *******STAR*********




Star is a little mini-lop baby born on the Fourth of July at the shelter to her mom, Polly, and her sisters are Cherry and General. Star has been lovingly hand-raised in a foster home and she is looking for a home where she will be not only part of the family, but also will have a rabbit companion, be it one of her family, or a rabbit who already lives with you (must already be altered! - male). Please contact us (see info below) about arranging a bunny match for your boy and Star! Or talk to us about adopting this sweet, cuddly kid with one of her loving rabbit family members (or more!) 

Please visit STAR'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6qxrb5
[line]
* *******GENERAL*********




General is a little mini-lop baby born on the Fourth of July at the shelter to her mom, Polly, and her sisters are Cherry and Star. General has been lovingly hand-raised in a foster home and she is looking for a home where she will be not only part of the family, but also will have a rabbit companion, be it one of her family, or a rabbit who already lives with you (must already be altered! - male). Please contact us (see info below) about arranging a bunny match for your boy and General! Or talk to us about adopting this sweet, cuddly kid with one of her loving rabbit family members (or more!) 

Please visit GENERAL'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/5pwkwp
[line]
* *******DEWEY*********




Dewey is a SWEET, LOVING young mini-rex, white with Rhinelander or tri-color type markings (red with a few black spots), under one year old. He loves people, he is cuddly, handsome and sweet BEYOND BELIEF! Dewey just wants to be loved! His owners gave him up because they made him feel guilty for not taking better care of him, they knew he was very sweet and wanted to see him in a better home. Oh well! Their loss. He has a mellow and laid back personality. He is also very, very sweet! He is neutered and ready to go home! 

He would love to meet a nice young spayed, female bun to have as a companion! 

Please visit DEWEY'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6j6yay
[line]
 *******FLOWER********




Flower was born at Frederick County Animal Control on May 1st 2008 to stray mother, Aspen, whom we believe had some sisters who came in later - Sweet Pea and Strawberry. And we feel the home they originated from later brought in some babies and also still have a producing pair. We wish they wouldn't do this. It's not easy to get all these rabbits adopted and eventually we'll be overwhelmed from situations perpetuating the 'accidental' population and this will result in losing lives and volunteers.

This pastel gray little bunny girl was named her Flower because when she was younger her fur was black with a white stripe like the skunk from Bambi. As she grew her fur became more grey and white. Flower is a sweetheart! From the day she was born she always wanted to be in the middle of everything. She loves to be handled and is a snuggler!

Please visit FLOWER'S Petfinder page, which includes her baby album, at http://tinyurl.com/57zevw
[line]
* *******LATTE*********




Latte is neutered and ready to go home! Latte came in with his mother, Espresso, and his brothers Pike, Sugar, Cappuchino and Sugar. LattÃ© is outgoing and sociable. He loves living with his family as part of a herd. We'd love to see him adopted as a friend for another rabbit or with one of brothers or mom! Please let us know when you'd like to come in and meet Latte today!

Please visit LATTE'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6l8eyp
[line]
* *******MOCHA*********




Mocha is neutered and is a wonderful little fella, only about 6 months old. He and his brothers, Latte, Cappuchino, Sugar and Pike and mom, Espresso, all live as a herd in wonderful harmony. In the video, that's Mocha in the back there by the litter box, his bottom has more coloring on it than his brothers. 

Please visit MOCHA'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6z3xoo
[line]
* *******CAPPUCHINO*********




Cappuchino is neutered and is only about 6 months old. He and his brothers Pike, Sugar, Mocha and Latte and mom Espresso are all spayed and neutered and live together in harmony as a happy little family group. Please check back for updates on these wonderful rabbits! In the video, that's Cappuchino behind his mom, Espresso (dark colored) staying near the litter box until one of his brothers shows up to binky with. 

Please visit CAPPUCHINO'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/5pdyyu
[line]
* *******ESPRESSO*********




Espresso is about 1 year old and has just finished raising her litter of five handsome boys, Pike, Sugar, Mocha, Latte, and Cappuchino. This gorgeous little silver marten colored Netherland dwarf girl was a fantastic mother at only 7 months old but now she is spayed and ready to go home!

Espresso is very protective of her boys and takes a while to trust anyone who goes near them, she should get a medal for being most worried mother. We'd love to see her adopted as a friend for another rabbit, a nice neutered male, or with one of her boys! 

Please visit ESPRESSO'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6pvtd3
[line]
* *******AURORA*********




Aurora is a very sweet girl she was born to Aspen at Frederick County Animal Control on May 1st 2008. She has always been a little smaller then all of her siblings. She is very sweet and loves to play with them no matter what her size is Aurora has a very good personallity and she loves to be handled!

Please visit AURORA'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/5c8uaa
[line]
* *******MICKEY*********




Mickey was born to Aspen at Frederick County Animal Control on May 1st 2008. She is white with grey freckels all over. She has a very sweet personallity and loves to be handled and pet. She loves playing with her siblings and snuggling up with them, Mickey is an awesome girl!

Please visit MICKEY'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6hw4sk
[line]
* *******MULAN*********




Mulan is a very sweet Dutch mix. She is an albino and looks just like her mother Aspen. Mulan was born to Aspen at Frederick County Animal Control on May 1st 2008. The pictures show Mulan growing into what she looks like today. Mulan has a very gental personallity. She has always been calm laid back and loves to snuggle. She also loves to be handled and pet. She is a great rabbit.

Please visit MULAN'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/57afmg
[line]
* *******NANOOK*********




NANOOK is a neutered male albino rabbit. His mother Aspen Is a mixed breed but by the looks of her litter the dad was probally a dutch. Nanook was born at the shelter to Aspen on May 1st 2008. The pictures show Nanook from day 1 until today. He is a very sweet boy who loves to play with his siblings and he always wants to snuggle up with his brother Casper. Nanook has a very sweet personality and loves to snuggle! 

Please visit NANOOK'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/6q6smj 
[line]
* *******CASPER*********




CASPER is a Neutered male. He is an albino rabbit, his mother Aspen is a mixed breed rabbit but by the looks of her babies it looks like the father was a dutch. Casper was born at Frederick County Animal Control on May 1st 2008. You can see the pictures of him from what he was the first week of his life to today. He is a very sweet rabbit. He has always been a little bit bigger then all of his sibblings. He loves to play and to be handled. He is a good boy with a sweet personalty! 

Please visit CASPER'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/68jctn
[line]
* *******SWEET PEA*********




Sweet Pea is a small to medium-sized white rabbit with some splashes of soft light brown on her back in an English spot kind of pattern or what is called a 'checkered' pattern. She came in with her sister, Strawberry, and also Oreo. She is very, very pretty! She is sweet and trusts people and has learned that people do care for rabbits and will be nice to them. She had not experienced this before so each day she seems to have revelations about good people versus people who treat animals like inanimate objects. 

Please visit SWEET PEA'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/5wlk6n
[line]
* *******STRAWBERRY*********




Strawberry and her sister, Sweet Pea, are both small to medium-sized young white rabbits. Strawberry is almost completely albino but had a few drops of grey on her back and ears. She was just spayed on 8/14/08 and so it should take about 30 days for her hormones to flush from her system and allow her to relax and chill out and not worry about whether she's in a safe place to nest and raise young but rather worry about enjoying each day to the max.

Strawberry is very pretty with pale, pale pink, almost white eyes. This also means she has no peripheral vision and has to 'scan' her environment by raising and lowering her head to get a more complete view of things. So don't move your hands fast around her or it might spook her. But she is sweet and also very beautiful. She is pretty much bonded closely with Sweet Pea but she can be adopted separately, hopefully as a friend for another rabbit or to someone who can lavish some attention on her. She reacts very well to being spoiled - she has learned that humans have some wonderful things they can offer her and so she wants to have a great relationship with them - they can get romaine lettuce and carrots! Awesome!

Please visit STRAWBERRY'S Petfinder page at http://tinyurl.com/587zlg
[line]
* *******THELMA & LOUISE*********




Thelma and Louise are two very young sisters and fairly small bunny rabbits. They are only 8 months old and are spayed and waiting to go home. They have been waiting since mid-July. They are bored in the shelter although volunteers come a couple times a week to take them out in an exercise pen so they can stretch their legs and hop and dance.

As you can see from their video, they are very bonded and close and sweet too. THEY ARE INCREDIBLY SWEET AND LOVE PEOPLE and unlike most smaller-sized rabbits, they don't have a skittish bone in their body. Please see contact info below to find out about adopting them or make an appointment with one of our rabbit volunteers to come in and interact with them during an exercise break. Thelma and Louise want to go home for the holidays! 

Please visit THELMA & LOUISE'S Petfinder page at 
http://tinyurl.com/5auufh
[line]
* *******TASHA & LUCKY*********




Tasha & Lucky are sweet rabbits. They are both altered and are very devoted to each other. Tasha is very beautiful and "girly" and the sweet-faced Lucky dotes on her like a prince. Their devotion to each other in itself is something to behold and admire and be warmed by, and then on top of that, they are both so beautiful.

Tasha and Lucky have learned that people are good and they are very happy to see people, gentle rabbit people, who come to see them and take care of them every day. They are wonderful and sweet rabbits who are a delight to watch as they lovingly groom each other and take care of each other. Lucky is the sweetest and most outgoing but Tasha is also very interested in people and wants to make friends as soon as Lucky gives her the go ahead.

Their devotion to each other is a delight to behold and will never cease to touch your heart. They would love a nice, quiet household where they can feel safe and secure and make your house look good with their good looks! 

Please visit TASHA & LUCKY'S Petfinder page at 
http://tinyurl.com/6ch233

FOR ADOPTION INFORMATION contact [email protected] for an application

Out-of-county and out-of-state adoptions welcome.

*ADOPTION FEE: $50.00*. There is a $*20.00 discount for adopting 2 animals* on the same day. 

Rabbit adopters will need to purchase or construct an appropriate sized cage, exercise pen and other supplies prior to adoption from a supplier of their choice.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 19, 2008)

Maxine and Mrs. Bojangles :inlove:. Maxine especially would look adorable with Morgan, who talks to me through dreams that he wants a lady friend...and in the dreams she is always a mini rex or a rex .


----------



## Strongheart (Nov 20, 2008)

Well fly on out here and get one of them! Come on for the inauguration!

We have to get some of these rabbits out, our system is maxed out! My rescue, Bright Eyes Sanctuary, is absorbing all the costs for their care, litter, hay, pellets and housing. We cannot accomodate any more rabbits!

This is critical! We haven't euthanized a rabbit in over year, not since I started managing the rabbit program at this shelter in Oct 07. But we cannot accomodate anymore and more could come in any second!

Please spread the word! This is a very high volume shelter for rabbits and we have managed not to have to kill any of them, please help us continue this historical feat! I don't think any shelter in the whole state can say this! And if we can continue it, maybe other shelters will take note and try to achieve the No Kill Equation as well!

*Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2008)

*Strongheart wrote: *


> Well fly on out here and get one of them! Come on for the inauguration!


I wish, but we don't have the extra money right now !


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2008)

Flower is stunning, and her personality sounds amazing! 

I really hope they all get adopted soon! Is there anything we can do to help out? I don't know if this would help (since I live in MI), but I am always willing to help with transports. 

-Kathy


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

any help on adoptions? have more come in? 

did they euthanize for space and overpopulation?


----------



## Strongheart (Nov 30, 2008)

No one's been euthanized.

Espresso and Mocha went home together to a wonderful home. We have some more lines in the water, I'll keep you posted.

But we need to get more adopted! I really hope this holiday season is also a season when people want to adopt sweet bunnies!

These are such wonderful rabbits!

If you can crosspost to anywhere, please do! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Epic_win (Dec 30, 2008)

Has Polly been adopted? As much as I would love to take a rabbit my small area won't allow any more at the moment. By June I will be looking for another bunny though. I will make sure I get an adopted bunny


----------



## Bunny_Love (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww look at all these precious babies! This is so sad  Are they still filled with a lot of bunnies?! 


I hope all these babies get wonderful homes! 

ETA: I just went on their websitehttp://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?&shelterid=MD103&Animal=rabbit&sort=Identifier&preview=1


and they still have quite a few...this is animal control and not a bunny rescue, right...I cant believe how many people throw the animals over to animal control  So sad. I wish people would realize that animals are not disposable, they are a life time commitment, and a part of your family! 

Jessica


----------



## Strongheart (Jan 1, 2009)

Most of the ones in this listing were transferred to my rescue, the others were either killed or taken by another rescue in which case, they may end up in bad situations as that rescue will dump them anywhere. It's out of my hands. Yes that is an animal control center.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you know which ones were killed? Euthanized because no one adopted?? 

Bunny_Love, you are so right! It's horrible that people think of rabbits as stupid or disposable. 

Glad that a few got saved, Strongheart. It'll be sad to learn the names of those who were terminated. In one last tribute, we will know they didn't find a home. Have you got that info? I suspect animal control won't divulge the ones destroyed.

Hope to see the faces of those you could take in,

Epic-win, keep us posted on which bun you may get in the future.


----------



## Strongheart (Jan 2, 2009)

Apparently a member of the staff deleted all of the listings (hopefully by mistake). They are all fine. I have taken all the ones in this listing into my rescue except Polly, Star, General, Cherry, Casper, Nanook. I adopted out Maxine a while ago, as well as Aurora, Mickey, Mulan, Mickey, Espresso, Mocha, Thelma and Louise.

For the others who were on PF, they should all still be there but a bunch of new ones came in last week from a farm and so maybe they did put a bunch down last night because they do that right before a holiday. I won't know until tomorrow I guess. I'm stopping by there tomorrow (not that I want to know though). 

I'm not able to volunteer at the shelter anymore so unfortunately they will probably be euthanizing a lot of rabbits in the future. In the 14 months I was there, they were all altered and adopted. The economy forces me to get paid for my time now so I can keep taking top notch care of all the ones in my rescue since donations are not covering it - people aren't donating. All those rabbits adopted and only about 4 people are donating. I hope 2009 gets better soon. 

I have been doing rescue now for 10 years. I've helped an awful lot of rabbits find new homes but all the rescues I know are having trouble and adoptions are way, way down. And now we gotta make sure we can keep our own home. Sorry bunnies! I did the best I could!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 2, 2009)

Does Bright Eyes Sanctuary still have Julliette? I am looking for another bunny. I only have 1 and I know bunnies are social animals. 



I want to get him a friend before he is full grown so he has time to adapt and get used to her. At first I was debating getting another male, but I know that opposite sexed bond better.



I like not too far from Rockville.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 2, 2009)

TreasuredFriend, well I have decided that I am looking for a bunny within the next month. I am inquiring to see if Juliette http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11533867is still available. I would love to set up a bunny date to take Splinter with me. Rockville is very close to me.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2009)

Strongheart wrote:


> I'm not able to volunteer at the shelter anymore so unfortunately they will probably be euthanizing a lot of rabbits in the future. In the 14 months I was there, they were all altered and adopted. The economy forces me to get paid for my time now so I can keep taking top notch care of all the ones in my rescue since donations are not covering it - people aren't donating. All those rabbits adopted and only about 4 people are donating. I hope 2009 gets better soon.
> 
> I have been doing rescue now for 10 years. I've helped an awful lot of rabbits find new homes but all the rescues I know are having trouble and adoptions are way, way down. And now we gotta make sure we can keep our own home. Sorry bunnies! I did the best I could!



Where would we (and the bunnies) be without people like you.  

It's so tough out there now, I know. I think the model has to change to accommodate. The HRS may have been the best thing ever to happen to rabbits, but the reality that without enough houses, the choice may now be outdoor sanctuaries or ethanization. 

I think it may be easier to convince some people to fence in a yard with sheds and boxes and throw speutered bunnies, bales of hay and left over produce over the fence and hope for the best. 

Obviously not great, but sure beats the alternative. 


sas :?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 3, 2009)

Epic_win, Go for the Date/s!!! Juliette is absolutely astonishing-looking and I hope her personality will match. Oh my gosh, if that's Splinter in your avatar he looks like our Barry with flopped over ears. Too cute. Harlequins have a special place in my heart; dutches, whites, plain ones, brown ones, palomino ones, but especially harlequins. Karla the kisser who woulda been terminated on June-5-05 is proof of that! Do keep us posted if Splinter falls in love. I love seeing gold-black harley pics.

Strongheart, I hope 2009 and the economy improves for every kind human in rescue. The bunnies sure need us, ..........


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 3, 2009)

Mrs. Bojangles?

:sad:


----------

